# Black&White Challenge: trompe l'œil in photography



## gk fotografie (Aug 8, 2020)

Welcome!

This summer there will be a total of 3 special summer editions of the Black&White Challenge, each lasting approximately one month instead of 14 days.

This challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes, it's all about learning to 'see, think and create' in black and white, not just randomly converting color photos. Every digital photographer and film photographer can participate with as many photos as desired during each challenge.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 9, 2020)

TriX, Rodinal +100, semi stand, Holga with magnifying glass


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## johngpt (Aug 9, 2020)

Interesting, your use of trompe l'œil is a bit different from the 'deceive the eye' usage with which I'm more familiar. I've seen it more referring to paintings which are so photorealistic that the eye is deceived into thinking the two dimensional work is three dimensional. Examples I've seen are often artworks on buildings that cause the viewer to think what has been painted is actually there in all dimensions, like a window with a person leaning out, or an awning that seems to be giving shade.

This will be an interesting challenge.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 9, 2020)

johngpt said:


> Interesting, your use of trompe l'œil is a bit different from the 'deceive the eye' usage with which I'm more familiar. I've seen it more referring to paintings which are so photorealistic that the eye is deceived into thinking the two dimensional work is three dimensional. Examples I've seen are often artworks on buildings that cause the viewer to think what has been painted is actually there in all dimensions, like a window with a person leaning out, or an awning that seems to be giving shade.
> 
> This will be an interesting challenge.



I am just using the french idea.. deceive the eye.... I think both of these images do that because of how I developed them...In rodinal and stand developed. Rodinal really gets after the edge of the grain and can make things look like charcoal drawings... deceive the eye


----------



## johngpt (Aug 9, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> I am just using the french idea.. deceive the eye.... I think both of these images do that because of how I developed them...In rodinal and stand developed. Rodinal really gets after the edge of the grain and can make things look like charcoal drawings... deceive the eye


Sorry jc, I was thinking of Gerard's usage of trompe l'œil in his explanation paragraph, not at all thinking of your really cool images! But since my comment came directly after your photos, I should have inferred that my comment might be construed as being directed toward them.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 9, 2020)

johngpt said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > I am just using the french idea.. deceive the eye.... I think both of these images do that because of how I developed them...In rodinal and stand developed. Rodinal really gets after the edge of the grain and can make things look like charcoal drawings... deceive the eye
> ...



Oh, no worries, I just was trying to deceive the eye in a photographic way by. May not even be right, just my way. Curious to see what others do.


----------



## johngpt (Aug 10, 2020)

Saturday morning while doing chores in the yard I noticed the moon about an hour or two away from setting.
I hooked up camera to tripod and snapped a few of La Luna. I think I caught her by surprise...




la luna

.


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 13, 2020)

HP5+ Rodinal +50 , stand developed for challenge


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 13, 2020)

HP5+ Rodinal +50 , stand developed for challenge


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 13, 2020)

HP5+ Rodinal +50 , stand developed for challenge


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## zulu42 (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## gk fotografie (Aug 16, 2020)

(fuji X-E1 + meike 6.5mm fisheye lens)

View attachment 195963


----------



## smithdan (Aug 16, 2020)

...inside outside, or outside inside?


----------



## gk fotografie (Aug 17, 2020)

View attachment 196009


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 17, 2020)

HP5 800. Rodinal +100, half hour stand. No agitation other than 4 twists in the first 30 sec.. Voigtlander 58 1.4, Nikon F2.


----------



## DanOstergren (Aug 18, 2020)

"Eye" catcher 

Natural light.


----------



## photoflyer (Aug 18, 2020)

Landing on a mirror.


----------



## smithdan (Aug 19, 2020)

shadows make two..


----------



## photoflyer (Aug 19, 2020)

smithdan said:


> shadows make two..



Good one.


----------



## smithdan (Aug 21, 2020)

Begoniaberries,  look great - taste just awful!


----------



## johngpt (Aug 21, 2020)

triangulation

Rather than trick the eye, I thought this catches the eye.
.


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## johngpt (Aug 23, 2020)

photoshop on the slide

.


----------



## gk fotografie (Aug 24, 2020)

In the style of one of my favorites, Belgium artist René Magritte

View attachment 196461


----------



## acparsons (Aug 24, 2020)

Alas, I couldn't find a place to develop my BW film. Here is a digital.




DSC_6748 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## johngpt (Aug 24, 2020)

gk fotografie said:


> In the style of one of my favorites, Belgium artist René Magritte
> 
> View attachment 196461


Gerard, this is outfreakinstanding!


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 25, 2020)

acparsons said:


> Alas, I couldn't find a place to develop my BW film. Here is a digital. what are they doing..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johngpt (Aug 25, 2020)

I go to the park for conversation

.


----------



## bulldurham (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## johngpt (Aug 29, 2020)

Alas, poor Yorick!

.


----------



## johngpt (Aug 30, 2020)

Just walk away, René
You won't see me follow you back home...

.


----------



## johngpt (Aug 30, 2020)

Hopefully there is someone here who remembers that song...

... of course it was just walk away, Renée, not René but still...


----------



## johngpt (Sep 3, 2020)

morning encounter

.


----------



## johngpt (Sep 3, 2020)

Before thinking of the René Magritte style image, I had created this one.




I want to get away, I want to fly away

Another song based title
.


----------



## photoflyer (Sep 4, 2020)

johngpt said:


> morning encounter



Take me to your leader!


----------

